# Sound Judging CD



## archeryguru2000 (May 15, 2012)

Hmm, but what if somebody's bow is much slower than you're anticipating (or much faster)? I assume this is simply a "time" judging of the trajectory (time from release 'til impact)?


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

archeryguru2000 said:


> Hmm, but what if somebody's bow is much slower than you're anticipating (or much faster)? I assume this is simply a "time" judging of the trajectory (time from release 'til impact)?



Correct. This is the time from when you first hear the sound of the bow going off to the time you hear the arrow hit the target. For ASA and Regions set ups most people are with in +/- 5 feet of the 293 fps speed on the CD.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Smart thing to do is ask the guys shooting in your group how fast their bow is shooting.........you will find out in a hurry if they are full of BS! Just one more way to help you judge.....Great product!!!!! Give it a try!!!


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought it from Gary in Paris, and I think it is a great tool to use.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I got to listen to Gary tape and believe me they work.

Im fairly good at judging sound exspecially on the longer shots.

Gary did good on this tape. Pros has kept this a hidden secret for years. 

Now avaliable to everyone.
DB


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

I'm want to buy one at bedford !!!!!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

See Gary. He will have a table there with a limited number on hand so get to him quickly. They are going like hot cakes.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i have jusged distance by ear for years. some think that i am full of bull when i tell them that it is possible.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

this method and CD work great 

im about to listen to it again while im on lunch break


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Best thing I like is being able to play it in the car while driving.
DB


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

The people in my group will hate me if they are using this cause I am shooting bout 250fps so it will throw them off! Lol


----------



## archerynut611 (Jan 11, 2009)

This sounds like a good product for on the 3D coarse. But I am guessing it cant help you too much in a hunting situation? I love 3D shooting but I struggle with yardage judgment after 30 yds. I have had to pass on some deer that were over 30 yards and I wasnt confident enough in my yardage judgment to take the shot. I am very confident in my shooting out to 60yds but I lack the confidence in my yardage judgments. Im not inclined to take a 50 or 60yd shot at a deer, but I would go 40 if I was more confident in my yardage judging. is there anything out there that would help in a huntiing situation?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

For hunting get a rangefinder. Wouldn't hunt without one


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Love the sound judging

getting better at it every week.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

What if you're the first shooter?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

norsemen said:


> What if you're the first shooter?


Then you need another method. You always need another method actually. This is an additional tool in your belt, obviously not the only one needed.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Then you need another method. You always need another method actually. This is an additional tool in your belt, obviously not the only one needed.


I hear ya. I was just kidding around actually. Anyway, I have always paid close attention to the arrow trajectory and time of other shooters arrows while on the 3D course. It helps, considering, I'm not that great at visually judging distance. I did not know there was a tape out. I think I will look into it.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Just wanted to let everyone know Gary will have more CD's available in London, KY at the ASA shoot this weekend. Just stop by the Doinker booth and see Gary. Also check out all the Doinker stuff.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

How close do you think you can get with this method?


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

I love this method to help judging.

It will not only be good for the ASA shooters but also perfect for the Regions events.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Still wondering?


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Stoz

Depends on how good u r and how much u work at it. 

Some say down to the yard or two. 

For me I can say yep more than 40 and its not 45. 

I plan to get better at it as I continue to work at it.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

thanks Gary, are you going to Erie?


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry will not make Erie

I have to work on the Friday


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Will I see any of you guys at the Regions shoot in Anderson this weekend?

I've been practicing and continue to get better with sound judging.

Hopefully you guys are seeing some good improvements as well.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bought the cd in Kentucky and it hasn't left the CD player yet , listen on my way to work . It's a great tool


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Gary, can I order this from you direct?


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone I just wanted to let you know that Gary Studt will have more cd's at the prime booth this weekend at the ASA shoot so if you haven't checked them out yet make sure you stop by and see him..........his cd has been helping me out tons!!! You will not be disapointed!!!!


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

perdieu2011 said:


> Hey everyone I just wanted to let you know that Gary Studt will have more cd's at the prime booth this weekend at the ASA shoot so if you haven't checked them out yet make sure you stop by and see him..........his cd has been helping me out tons!!! You will not be disapointed!!!!


Thanks for the kind words Perdieu2011

Yes I will be in metropolis, in the doinker booth primarily and some in the PRIME booth as well.

C-Ya there


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Very interesting concept...and something we've all done from the time we were kids...just with other things. Anybody that has ever counted seconds between seeing a streak/flash of lightning and counting until you hear the thunder has done this same concept to determine distance. Very interesting.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone else's cd really quiet. Like crank the car stereo as high as it will go and still struggle to hear it.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Whitbri
I sent you a PM.

Volume may be lower than a typical CD for sure. I have to turn my CD player volume up as well. I can then hear it just fine.

Sorry for the lower than typical volume. I'm going to make that better on the next run of CD's.


----------



## Archery Junkie (Jan 3, 2013)

Gary,
It was nice talking to you just a few minutes ago on the phone, i just placed my oreder and cant wait till it arrives so i can start using this tecqunique. Thanks for taking the time to talk a few minutes about it with me.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Archery Junkie said:


> Gary,
> It was nice talking to you just a few minutes ago on the phone, i just placed my oreder and cant wait till it arrives so i can start using this tecqunique. Thanks for taking the time to talk a few minutes about it with me.


Archery Junkie,
It was good talking with you too. Your Sound Judging CD is in the mail and heading your way.

Good luck, I will see you at the ASA Classic in a couple weeks. Stop by the Doinker Booth and we can chat a bit.

Thanks again,
Gary


----------



## Nreale (Jan 29, 2013)

Just ordered the cd. Can't wait to put it to use. Hope it works.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i got his cd last weekend and i listen to it every day on my way to and from work. i really like it and it is going to help me. hope you like it also. good luck


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

baird794 said:


> i got his cd last weekend and i listen to it every day on my way to and from work. i really like it and it is going to help me. hope you like it also. good luck


That is great to hear Bob...

TTYS


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Thinking of new ideas for the Sound Judging CD's.

Does anyone have some ideas on what they would like to see done differently or better?

More yardages, different speeds? Different tracks on the CD's for training?

Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

The New Sound Judging CD is complete and ready for shipment.

Sound Judging "The Next Level"

u can order from soundjudging.com or Lancaster Archery Supply


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Who else ready to get back at 3D and do some judging? I know I am.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Tournament season in only a few weeks.

Are u as prepared as your competitor?

Lots of people have been practicing their sound judging...how about you?


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

gjstudt said:


> Tournament season in only a few weeks.
> 
> Are u as prepared as your competitor?
> 
> Lots of people have been practicing their sound judging...how about you?


How much for a cd?


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

​


robbyreneeward said:


> How much for a cd?



Shipped TYD (to your door)

24.95 for original CD 30-40-50 yds
29.95 for the next level CD 35-40-45-50 (not for beginners)

U can order at www.soundjudging.com

Thanks for asking


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

archerynut611 said:


> This sounds like a good product for on the 3D coarse. But I am guessing it cant help you too much in a hunting situation? I love 3D shooting but I struggle with yardage judgment after 30 yds. I have had to pass on some deer that were over 30 yards and I wasnt confident enough in my yardage judgment to take the shot. I am very confident in my shooting out to 60yds but I lack the confidence in my yardage judgments. Im not inclined to take a 50 or 60yd shot at a deer, but I would go 40 if I was more confident in my yardage judging. is there anything out there that would help in a huntiing situation?


How about a rangefinder?!?!?!?!


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Should these CD's be used in order to get the best results? I just bought the second edition and find it help but I'm wondering if I am missing anything by not using the first edition first.

Thanks for the help
Doug


----------



## rwill2 (May 22, 2012)

A great way better your judging skills I listened to it with Gary and it really helps!! Ttt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if they will be available at the fort Benning Asa


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> Does anyone know if they will be available at the fort Benning Asa


Yes, for sure. You can get them in the Lancaster Trailer or at the Doinker Stabilizer booth.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Labs said:


> Should these CD's be used in order to get the best results? I just bought the second edition and find it help but I'm wondering if I am missing anything by not using the first edition first.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> Doug



The 1st addition with the Black Label is the CD to start with for those that have no experience with sound judging. This CD will help them understand how to soundjudge. 

The Next Level CD is ONLY for experienced sound Judging. If you are not really good already this CD will overwhelm you. I strongly recommend the original black label for those archers just starting to learn this method.

Doug, if you are doing good with the Next Level CD you do not need to bother with the original. If you are struggling with the Next Level then I would recommend you back up and get 90% accurate with the original CD before moving to The Next Level CD.

Thanks
G


----------

